# Sound check.



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Not a critique on my playing cuz I'm rusty as heck. :headknock

Looking for any EQ suggestions and how this sounds here on 2Cool. I dunno if there is much compression or anything like that.


__
https://soundcloud.com/hou-tex%2Flll


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I'm clipping. :headknock


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

What are you using for your home studio? I want to use garage band on my mac but haven't yet.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Rawpower said:


> What are you using for your home studio? I want to use garage band on my mac but haven't yet.


Presonus with Studio One.

The cheap route.

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/pro-audio/presonus-audiobox-usb-recording-package


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

My band is doing a demo with that system. It works great. Your sound is fine might want to add a little delay.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Redstalker said:


> My band is doing a demo with that system. It works great. Your sound is fine might want to add a little delay.


Delay huh? Hadn't thought of that. I have a couple of other pedals on the way.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

Yeah. And I would get a digital chorus.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Delay or Chorus? I can only do one this week. I'm thinking chorus.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

You can them on eBay cheap. I got my Boss Super chorus CE-3 for 50 bucks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Carbon Copy?


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm a die hard BOSS fan. My floorboard is all BOSS. ROLAND. Even my RC-50 loop station..... This is my delay.....
http://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/boss-dd-3-digital-delay-pedal

Here is a vid of it in action.....

http://www.google.com/search?q=boss....,cf.osb&fp=a31a9cbe496d0d11&biw=1024&bih=672


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I went cheap. h:

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/amplifiers-effects/rogue-analog-delay-guitar-effects-pedal


----------



## Redstalker (Jul 4, 2004)

Another thing to think about is the Boss ME-70. It is the best multi-effects unit I have ever used. I have one up for sale with the FS-6 pedal and an anvil case. The only reason I am selling it is I don't use all the effects and none of the presets. I still use it for home practice and one neat feature is you can loop a rhythm track and practice solos over it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The delay showed up today, and,,,

Me likey! :bounce:

In the FX loop with the 10 band EQ, I have so many options with tonal control.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The new amp, the delay and the EQ. Huh?


__
https://soundcloud.com/hou-tex%2Fmixdown


----------

